

Stanford engineer makes $1 million machine to decode his own genome for ~$50k - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/11/science/11gene.html?ref=science

======
JunkDNA
Man, the Helicos PR machine is running at full speed. This headline is grossly
misleading. Yes, you can decode a human genome for 50K, but if I'm not
mistaken, the instrument itself is a million dollars. So, anyone decoding your
genome certainly isn't going to do it at cost if they have any hope of getting
a return on their instrumentation investment.

~~~
vijayr
Looks like the main purpose of titles/headlines is to get people to read the
article, than being accurate.

~~~
ujjwalg
I have been noticing it too many times at too many places these days.
Especially on big news network like CNN/ESPN. They will have completely
misleading title for the post just to grab attention.

------
clintboxe
Dr. Quake and his Heliscope Single Molecule Sequencer. Sounds like a bad movie
villain!

------
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=754895>

------
keltecp11
Pretty soon Insurance is going to cover this process... it will be a simple
routine doctors visit for this info.

